# Flashget Unflashed !!!



## futuristically_ancient (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey guys! I recently installed Flashget 1.65. After about a week of succesfull operation, now wen i start dis piece of s/w, it automatically closes after 5 seconds of its start. Cud u tell me wats d prob wid it??? How can i  rectify it?


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it for just particular file?

If not your best bet will be to uninstall it, delete the download directory, and reinstall.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Nov 25, 2004)

no no no no no no no no !!!!!!!!!!!    :roll:   

i'll be in deep shit if i do dat !!!! iv got several pending downloads - sum of vich for, iv downloaded more dan 100mbs!!!

TEMME SUMTHING GUD GUYS!!!! GIMME SOME SCREW THAT FIXES D HOLE    (got d pun???) hehehehehe


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 25, 2004)

Have you used a crack on flashget ? try just reinstalling the application. I think you can save the project and reopen it too. So try it.


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Nov 25, 2004)

hey thx a ton icy!!! u saved ma life !!  8)     ur sugesstion worked like nething !


----------



## Deep (Nov 25, 2004)

it used to happen with demo version of flashget when u keep ad banners enabled...

sometiems it used to shutdown the machine also lol

but after facing that problem..i never took risk of using demo version 

Deep


----------



## swatkat (Nov 26, 2004)

Use MetaProducts Download Express,it's a freeware and it's very good.
*www.metaproducts.com/mp/mpProducts_Detail.asp?id=18


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

naaahhh firefox in built dowloader is giving good speed dude!!!!


----------



## lavanjoy (Nov 27, 2004)

GO to FILE- save as database - 
and save the current database in any folder .

Remove flashget and install any previous version. 1.5
Then go to FILE-import-open database

and continue your downloads


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 27, 2004)

hey deep u bought the full paid version of flashget?


----------



## Deep (Nov 27, 2004)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> hey deep u bought the full paid version of flashget?



lol i am all kadka here 

I have only Opera and WinRAR legal ones that too i won in some giveaways lol

Deep


----------



## bonbon2 (May 16, 2008)

*FlashGet+Crack*

download here
*file2upload.net/download/26821/FlashGet_Portable_1[1].9.6.1073.zip.html


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 16, 2008)

is this the right section?
shouldnt it be in QnA?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FlashGet+Crack*



bonbon2 said:


> download here
> *file2upload.net/download/26821/FlashGet_Portable_1[1].9.6.1073.zip.html


Seriously man . Bumping a 4 year old thread !!!!!


----------



## axxo (May 16, 2008)

nice bump


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

Flashget has in this long gap changed into a freeware itself!! : pity :


----------

